# Appearently I'm an ENFJ



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, I'm Wilco. My real name is Anthony, or Tony preferrably, as I like to wear a pompadour. 

I like simple things, small things that people can share between each other on a universal scale, like..ciggarettes, and dogs, and soda on a hot day in the summer. Ussually, the three combined create something illuminating and wonderful, which Is why I believe giving someone a ciggarette, buying them a soda, or giving away a puppy is one of the purest forms of humanity. 

I'm a stagehand by trade, non-union thus far but working on it, I also delve in playwriting, and acting, but I don't act enough to put on a card or rep it to anybody. I'm an artist and I've joined a theatre community in an effort to build my knowledge _of_ the arts into something I can carry, hopefully, into a career in film. 

I have a thing for wide open spaces and adventure, I love to travel, and me and my friends have strange luck so we're prone to misadventure and intruige, which makes those long trips all that much more fun. I'm absolutely fascinated by the stories of other people and faraway places, fascinated by Decay and history, I love abandonments and cities with allot of history, Chicago, Kansas City, St.Louis and NYC being my favorite towns in no particular order because of the sheer amount of history and industry in those places. 

My favorite films are Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior, Evil Dead II, Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas, The Dark Knight, Indiana Jones and The Raiders of the Los Ark, And Children of Men.

My favorite video games are The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind, Fallout as a series. , Resident Evil Series, Metal Gear Series, The Sly Cooper Series and Super Smash Brothers Brawl. 

As far as music goes I have a strong love for the Beatles, The Gorillaz, And Radiohead. I also have a burgeoning love for Dr.Dog, but I can't be specific, there are too many names to name. 

I am an 18 year old mexican, though I can't speak spanish and compared to my peers I'm rather pale. 

I hope to share stories and perspective with everybody.

Oh, and, about what my friend Praesul said about me being a wild animal, I honestly have no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Wilco and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Wilco. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

This thread seems familiar. I call shenanigans.

Oh and it's just Gorillaz, not THE Gorillaz, gosh. When will people get that right?


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

Praesul said:


> This thread seems familiar. I call shenanigans.
> 
> Oh and it's just Gorillaz, not THE Gorillaz, gosh. When will people get that right?


You SUCK. 

You should be glad I even bothered copying you in the first place, OTAKU.


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

Wilco said:


> You SUCK.
> 
> You should be glad I even bothered copying you in the first place, OTAKU.


I bet you still call it JAPANIMATION you....You....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

P.S.








This is your _HERO_. This is _WHO YOU LOOK UP TO_.


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

YOU LIKIN THAT JAPANIMATION, HUH!? HUH!?!?


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

WE'RE GONNA NEED BACKUP


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

BRING IT PUNK


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

My warriors are prepared for _anything_.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

im not sure if I should in this most excellent thread but still. Hello and welcome


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Wilco. Welcome to PersonalityCafe. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Fulcrum (Aug 1, 2009)

Hullo Wilco. I had that entire speech narrated in my head by Hank Hill :crazy: anyway, props on Fear and Loathing, as well as MW.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

3 to 1 odds, taking bets, taking bets


----------



## Fulcrum (Aug 1, 2009)

knght990 said:


> 3 to 1 odds, taking bets, taking bets


100 $ on Hank Hill, he will OWN ALL YOUR SORRY BEEEEHINDS.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Wilco,welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome Wilco. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard you like Mudkips.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------

